# Chinese Mantis Molting Problem



## KyleB (Nov 3, 2020)

I have an L4 Chinese praying mantis that just molted. In the process of molting he fell off the lid to the bottom of the enclosure. I gently pulled him out by one of the exoskeleton legs and laid him flat on the underside of the lid. There he courageously struggled out of his exoskeleton completely. I then carefully moved him onto the paper towel on the bottom of his enclosure and left him alone.

He struggled weakly to climb up the plastic wall and then just laid on the ground looking dead for about 40 minutes. During that time I put a vertical paper towel in the enclosure and after that 40 minutes he weakly climbed onto the paper towel and is hanging there now (see attached picture). He struggled to get his rear legs free and some of his legs seem deformed. With the other 3 mantids I have they have never shown this level of lethargy and weakness after a molt.

Is there anything that can be done if he continues to show low energy and has trouble using his legs? My plan for now is to wait until tomorrow to allow the exoskeleton to harden, but if there are some veteran procedures I can do now to increase his chances of survival I would love to know. 

Thanks!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 5, 2020)

I have encountered this, he should be ok.


----------



## Mystymantis (Nov 5, 2020)

Perhaps hotglueing some mesh or something  on the sides of his home to help him climb would assist him. And provide him with plenty of sticks to climb on if he is having trouble. Next molt he might fix the bent legs. I have had similar problems with Chinese before and they have survived. Best of luck.


----------



## Mantid-Tim (Nov 5, 2020)

He looks good to be honest. As long as the only thing deformed are legs (and not raptors) it should be fixed during the next molt anyway. If this happens again, try and get the mantis to hang from something, not rest on the ground. This is just its natural molt and dry position.


----------

